# Tìm hiểu phương pháp giá công hàn cơ khí



## ECOLIFE (19/11/21)

Phương pháp gia công hàn cơ khí 
1. Tìm hiểu gia công cơ khí hàn là gì?
a. Khái niệm gia công cơ khí hàn
Gia công hàn là phương pháp công nghệ nối các chi tiết máy bằng kim loại hoặc phi kim loại với nhau bằng cách nung nóng chỗ nối đến trạng thái hàn (chảy hoặc dẻo). Sau đó kim loại lỏng hóa rắn hoặc kim loại dẻo thông qua có lực ép, chỗ nối tạo thành mối liên kết bền vững gọi là mối hàn.




b. Đặc điểm gia công cơ khí hàn
Phương pháp hàn ngày càng được phát triển và sử dụng rộng rãi vì chúng có đặc điểm sau:

Hàn có thể nối những kim loại có tính chất khác nhau. Ví dụ, kim loại đen với kim loại đen, kim loại với vật liệu phi kim loại,…

Tạo được các chi tiết máy, các kết cấu phức tạp mà các phương pháp khác không làm được hoặc gặp nhiều khó khăn.

Độ bền mối hàn cao, mối hàn kín.

Tuy nhiên hàn có nhược điểm: sau khi hàn vẫn tồn tại ứng suất dư, vật hàn dễ biến dạng (cong vênh).






2. Các phương pháp gia công cơ khí hàn
Căn cứ theo trạng thái kim loại mối hàn khi tiến hành nung nóng, người ta chia các phương pháp hàn thành hai nhóm sau: Gia công hàn nóng chảy và gia công hàn áp lực.

Hàn nóng chảy là chỗ hàn và que hàn bổ sung được nung đến trạng thái nóng chảy.

Hàn áp lực nếu chỗ nối của các chi tiết được nung nóng đến trạng thái dẻo thì phải dùng ngoại lực ép lại. Sau khi ép thì mới có khả năng tạo nên mối hàn bền vững.

Căn cứ vào dạng năng lượng cung cấp cho quá trình hàn ta có các dạng sau: gia công hàn điện, gia công hàn hóa học và gia công hàn cơ học.

Hàn điện là phương pháp sử dụng điện năng biến thành nhiệt cung cấp cho quá trình nung nóng. Ví dụ: hàn hồ quang, hàn tiếp xúc…

Hàn hóa học là phương pháp sử dụng hóa năng (các phản ứng hóa học) biến thành nhiệt năng cung cấp cho quá trình hàn. Hàn khí, hàn nhiệt nhôm là dạng hàn hóa học.

Hàn cơ học là sử dụng cơ năng biến thành nhiệt để làm dẻo chỗ hàn như hàn ma sát, hàn nguội, hàn nổ…

Người ta còn phân ra dạng hàn đặc biệt. Đó là các phương pháp dựa trên những nguyên lý đặc biệt để hàn các kết cấu có yêu cầu cao hoặc với dạng thường dùng. Có nhiều dạng hàn đặc biệt như: hàn xỉ điện để hàn nối các vật rất dày, lớn; hàn bằng chùm tia điện tử với nhiệt độ rất cao trong buồng chân không; hàn siêu âm sử dụng các dao động siêu âm với tần số cao, hàm cảm ứng, hàn lazer; hàn nổ…




*3. Xưởng gia công cơ khí hàn uy tín tại Bình Dương
CUNPRO Vietnam* là xưởng gia công cơ khí hàn uy tín tại Bình Dương với hơn 60 kỹ sư và nhà xưởng rộng gần 3000m2, CUNPRO cam kết mang đến cho khách hàng các sản phẩm gia công đạt chất lượng theo yêu cầu.

Với nhà xưởng khang trang và máy móc hiện đại, cùng đội ngũ công nhân lành nghề chúng tôi cam kết sẽ phục vụ quý hàng với chất lượng tốt nhất. Chúng tôi rất mong muốn là đối tác mới của quý khách hàng.

Mọi thắc mắc về sản phẩm, quý khách vui lòng LH hotline: 0901.098.000  hoặc truy cập trực tiếp website: cunpro.com để được hỗ trợ chi tiết


----------

